# Detailing Buckets - Cheap?



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

Where's the cheapest place for the 'typical' detailing buckets? I currently use 2 orange B&Q buckets, but I'd like 3 of the detailers ones, with grit guards!

Cheers


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

no grit guards included but:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-X-25LTR...ltDomain_3&hash=item43ac9af2b7#ht_1303wt_1037


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Please don't fall into the hype of expensive water carriers and guards that are not needed! :lol: :wall:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

builders white buckets , £5 each job done and they are stronger


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

PETER @ ECLIPSE said:


> builders white buckets , £5 each job done and they are stronger


Brilliant - cheers! They look perfect. :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

IMO Grit guards are a waste of money, get a few 20 litre buckets and then you're laughing, they are so deep you will only take from the top 1/4 of it and the grit would have sunk mostly to the bottom.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Elite Car Care 20 litre buckets are a good price @ £6.49 :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> The Elite Car Care 20 litre buckets are a good price @ £6.49 :thumb:


Hang on they look remarkably like the AF buckets.................hmmmmmm


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Hang on they look remarkably like the AF buckets.................hmmmmmm


The AF bucket comes with a snazzy sticker set and grit guard. :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> The AF bucket comes with a snazzy sticker set and grit guard. :thumb:


I know I have it.....i could have lived without it for £15 less though.....the stickers do look cool though and the grit guard looks good chucked randomly in a box in the garage
:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

It's all about them AF stickers, they are nice :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Buckets a bucket some more likely to stand a drop than others.

If your after more capacity then as mentioned a 20/25 Litre cheap one is fine.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> It's all about them AF stickers, they are nice :thumb:


Yeah have to say I do like mine, I only have the one for car washing so all my stickers went on the one...only just left enough room to check the water isn't getting too dirty!!! :wall:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Yeah have to say I do like mine, I only have the one for car washing so all my stickers went on the one...only just left enough room to check the water isn't getting too dirty!!! :wall:


One bucket, propa nawty


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

TooFunny said:


> Yeah have to say I do like mine, I only have the one for car washing so all my stickers went on the one...*only just left enough room to check the water isn't getting too dirty!!*! :wall:


Here is a top tip...

Just look in the top of the bucket, you can clearly see if the water is dirty or not...... 

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I love it when Cuey comes on these 'bucket threads' to add his tuppenth 

Hi Cuey :wave:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> One bucket, propa nawty


Sorry I meant I only have one Af bucket for car washing, i still have a rinse bucket, just no grit guards...



The Cueball said:


> Here is a top tip...
> 
> Just look in the top of the bucket, you can clearly see if the water is dirty or not......
> 
> :thumb:


too much lovely white foam in the top from the AF lather to see the water :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Tips said:


> I love it when Cuey comes on these 'bucket threads' to add his tuppenth
> 
> Hi Cuey :wave:


No wonder! :lol:

:wall::wall::wall::wall:

:wave:



TooFunny said:


> Sorry I meant I only have one Af bucket for car washing, i still have a rinse bucket, just no grit guards...
> 
> too much lovely white foam in the top from the AF lather to see the water :thumb:


Eh, you're doing it wrong then... honestly.... 

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> Sorry I meant I only have one Af bucket for car washing, i still have a rinse bucket, just no grit guards...


If I had one 'grit guard' it must go in the rinse bucket, no good in the fancy AF shampers bucket.

Take your stickers off the AF bucket, and relabel it 'Rinse'.

No drama's :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Tips said:


> If I had one 'grit guard' it must go in the rinse bucket, no good in the fancy AF shampers bucket.
> 
> Take your stickers off the AF bucket, and relabel it 'Rinse'.
> 
> No drama's :thumb:


I don't believe in grit guards, the idea or reaching down the rinse bucket and scraping your mitt where all of the dirt is goes against all that is holy!!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

TooFunny said:


> I don't believe in grit guards, the idea or reaching down the rinse bucket and scraping your mitt where all of the dirt is goes against all that is holy!!


You've got it with your AF bucket bundle, as you paid for it, you might as well use it in the rinse bucket. :thumb:


----------



## Metblackrat (May 1, 2012)

BAL mixing buckets are only £3.99 at Topps Tiles and are remarkably similar to ones sold for a lot more on detailing sites!.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Best buckets bar none for strength and value?..bal mixing buckets.Topps tiles,fiver!.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Please don't fall into the hype of expensive water carriers and guards that are not needed! :lol: :wall:


Yeah but i bet you cant sit on your £1 B&Q buckets


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

TooFunny said:


> I don't believe in grit guards, the idea or reaching down the rinse bucket and scraping your mitt where all of the dirt is goes against all that is holy!!


Tip there is to have a bucket where it dont go all the way to the bottom:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Yeah but i bet you cant sit on your £1 B&Q buckets


I have a stool for sitting

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> I don't believe in grit guards, the idea or reaching down the rinse bucket and scraping your mitt where all of the dirt is goes against all that is holy!!


Then how about one of these? http://stores.homestead.com/pailpal/Detail.bok?no=17


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

stantheman said:


> Then how about one of these? http://stores.homestead.com/pailpal/Detail.bok?no=17


Nah I just dont fancy going out of my way to rub my mitt on something that has a high likelihood of having dirt on it........sorry dude.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemical guys uk do good deal's on bucket's


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

You anywhere near Birmingham?

I picked up a coupe yesterday from the toolman on Coventry road. 

4.99 each

Semi clear and 25 litres capacity. And very robust as designed for building surf.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

I was actually looking at this earlier today

http://www.wickes.co.uk/invt/103976

Definitely didnt fancy spending £20 for a bloody bucket!


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

That is what i bought last week, 
Strong an look better than the BAL buckets, and definatly no need for grit guards as there so deep you can hardly reach the bottom. 
Mine are ready for some stickers now.


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

guys my mrs makes stickers pm what you want ill see what we can do


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

I wouldt mind a Wash, Rinse and Wheels sticker if you wanna PM a price over.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 3 Polished Bliss buckets, two of which are cracked and leak from the bottom so no longer used, one was full and I sat it on a stone and it cracked..:wall:
the second, was full of water, and I knocked a wheel bearing off a shelf into the bucket(from about 2 feet above the bucket), anyone who has changed a wheel bearing will know they are small, and not particularly heavy..
yet it sank to the bottom and cracked the bucket? it didn't even hit the bottom hard as the water took the speed out of it! 
I think they are pretty fragile on the bottoms tbh, break very easily it seems.

the Chemical guys 20L buckets are nice, I have 2 of them I use all the time now.
also have a meg's black bucket and grit guard that I use for wheels (it's actually hand for this as it means the brushes are not directly on the bottom of the bucket.. the only time I'd use a grit guard tbh)


----------



## Big G star (Jan 30, 2011)

Does anyone know if the gamma seal lids fit on the bal topps tiles buckets?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

chrisc said:


> Yeah but i bet you cant sit on your £1 B&Q buckets


I do!
But they have to be turned upside down. Not much good for keeping the water in but I'm usually finished with it by then!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

It amazes me that some people are bothered more about looks than strength..And as for grit guards..and stickers.


----------



## OllieNeedham (Jan 18, 2012)

I ended up getting 3 of Elite's own white buckets for around £6 each. Great quality!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

How about one of these:

http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/home-brewing/wilko-fermenting-bin-and-lid-25lt/invt/0022555/


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

-Simon- said:


> How about one of these:
> 
> http://www.wilkinsonplus.com/home-brewing/wilko-fermenting-bin-and-lid-25lt/invt/0022555/


Good quality buckets, but they are mahoosive.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

OllieNeedham said:


> I ended up getting 3 of Elite's own white buckets for around £6 each. Great quality!





Tips said:


> The Elite Car Care 20 litre buckets are a good price @ £6.49 :thumb:


Good call :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Tips said:


> Good quality buckets, but they are mahoosive.


Perfick for us non gritguard ONR users :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

S63 said:


> Perfick for us non gritguard ONR users :thumb:


ONR for the win :thumb:

oops wrong thread


----------

